# ENVELOPE NECK OPENING



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm still busy knitting children's sweaters. I'm trying to make them easy to get on and off. So far I've made 3 that button down the front and one that buttons at the shoulder. 
I've just come across a pattern that has an envelope opening. I know these are great to put on and get off but the pattern is knit in 4 ply yarn. Do you think the envelope opening idea would be OK knit in baby DK? Is it going to be too bulky? Anyone out there tried this idea?
I've also thought of doing a 'slash' opening.
Has anyone got any other novelty ideas? Moira


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi
I think it would be great in any ply. Are you talking about the opening where one edge overlaps the other in a long strip - silly me I should've googled this first, and will do so right away.

I'm gestating something in lace at the moment, and might even hand-tool it. I did a shoulder-closure just before, on a dress using four domes/snaps/press-studs, sewn down very firmly with top-quality polyester thread. I've stopped doing seams with yarn, now, also.


----------



## Tarlies (Jun 24, 2012)

I think this envelope neck would be great in any ply. Is this the same as the singlet cross over necklines we used on our kids. I have been looking everywhere for a babies pattern to knit this neckline. Would you share. Thanks Naomi


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi
I don't know whether you're asking me or the first lady, but what I did was just make a flap of crochet along the edge of the curve of the seam, and sewed domes on it, to close shut on the other part of the domes on the other side. Just on the one shoulder.

Looking at baby envelope neck on google images, what I did is not the same


Tarlies said:


> I think this envelope neck would be great in any ply. Is this the same as the singlet cross over necklines we used on our kids. I have been looking everywhere for a babies pattern to knit this neckline. Would you share. Thanks Naomi


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

I've just completed one by hand in double knitting - and no, it's not too bulky at all! I had no pattern but basically just knitted the back as a rectangle (including armhole shaping) to the required length, and knitted the front as usual but, instead of binding off at the shoulders, I continued knitting, decreasing on alt rows until 2 sts remain. The photographs will explain it better - though the jumper isn't blocked yet so it will look better after it's been blocked. Hope this helps


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

Woo-hoo! what a great idea!

The photo explained it very well, too : )

Neat wee pullover, too : )


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

I believe you mean a boatneck sweater. I have made several and they are great and so easy to make. Especially when you don't want to do a lot of shaping. You've just reminded me that I need to make some more.


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks Liz - your neck opening is great. I like the idea of knitting the back as normal then extending the front shoulders - simple but clever! I will definately give it a try. Moira


LizMiller said:


> I've just completed one by hand in double knitting - and no, it's not too bulky at all! I had no pattern but basically just knitted the back as a rectangle (including armhole shaping) to the required length, and knitted the front as usual but, instead of binding off at the shoulders, I continued knitting, decreasing on alt rows until 2 sts remain. The photographs will explain it better - though the jumper isn't blocked yet so it will look better after it's been blocked. Hope this helps


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks Omnivore!


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

Don't do any shoulder shaping etc on the back at all - just finish it off, straight across the neckline. Finishing the last few rows of the rectangle (and front neck shaping) in garter stitch means you don't have to knit any neckband either. Just use whatever knitting pattern you'd like and finish off at the shoulder shaping stage, or a few rows before to allow for the garter stitch border. Good luck with it - it's soooo easy!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

that is so neat and looks so nice!! what a great idea!


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

tpmcgoo2 said:


> that is so neat and looks so nice!! what a great idea!


Thanks! It's ready to post now - going to a friend in Hungary who is expecting her third little boy in September. I have a huge parcel full of sweaters, cardigans, booties etc for the new baby, and scarves and hats for the older two boys (aged 2 and 4). It gets very cold there in the winter, though it's glorious in the summer. We visited them in May - and that's what they asked for.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: what a fantastic gift for the whole family and one they will be sure to use over and over. wtg!!!


----------



## LizMiller (Oct 31, 2011)

They're a fantastic family - almost like our own children!


----------



## Granny Hils (Feb 9, 2014)

30Knitter said:


> I believe you mean a boatneck sweater. I have made several and they are great and so easy to make. Especially when you don't want to do a lot of shaping. You've just reminded me that I need to make some more.


Where did you get the pattern for a boatneck Sweater? I need one for a single bed machine and 4ply yarn.
Thanks, Helen


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Granny Hils said:


> Where did you get the pattern for a boatneck Sweater? I need one for a single bed machine and 4ply yarn.
> Thanks, Helen


I just finished knitting this sweater on my 965 in Tru-Match 4 Ply (by Courtelle) for myself. I am still a beginner and did this with the help of my knit leader. I loved the boat neck style. This was so easy and I am going to do another in the yarn it calls for...Tamm Perle (cotton). This is from Modern Machine Knitting...


----------



## Granny Hils (Feb 9, 2014)

Weegie said:


> I just finished knitting this sweater on my 965 in Tru-Match 4 Ply (by Courtelle) for myself. I am still a beginner and did this with the help of my knit leader. I loved the boat neck style. This was so easy and I am going to do another in the yarn it calls for...Tamm Perle (cotton). This is from Modern Machine Knitting...


I need the boat neck pattern for a child's jumper. I've read a description of a slash neck jumper in the Bramwell's Rogue Gallery pattern book but it doesn't explain enough how to put it together. I need more instructions than it gives (polite way of saying that I'm thick lol)


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

This pattern was just a big square for the front and the back but in the center (where the neck would be open) there was an extra piece that is folded to the inside....like an interfacing. I casted off so many cm toward the center (on each side) and then continued knitting for so many rows. Am I making this as clear as mud?? Just picture a big box with a smaller box sitting on top.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

This pattern was just a big square for the front and the back but in the center (where the neck would be open) there was an extra piece that is folded to the inside....like an interfacing. I casted off so many cm toward the center (on each side) and then continued knitting for so many rows. Am I making this as clear as mud?? Just picture a big box with a smaller box sitting on top.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Clear as mud. Yup.
Is that also a Canadian thing?
Are we back to the duct tape?


----------



## Granny Hils (Feb 9, 2014)

Azzara said:


> Clear as mud. Yup.
> Is that also a Canadian thing?
> Are we back to the duct tape?


Clear as mud is an old English saying


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Granny Hils said:


> Where did you get the pattern for a boatneck Sweater? I need one for a single bed machine and 4ply yarn.
> Thanks, Helen


I'll find you instructions for one. There are plenty around.


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Granny Hils said:


> Clear as mud is an old English saying


Well, that explains it. My roots are in England, Wales and the Isle of Man.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

The clear as mud part I understood as it is a common saying in my English family. It was the descriptive, box on a box part that gave me pause. 
What issue Modern Machine Knitting is the pattern published in?


----------



## Granny Hils (Feb 9, 2014)

Azzara said:


> Clear as mud. Yup.
> Is that also a Canadian thing?
> Are we back to the duct tape?


For years whenever my hubby mentioned duct tape I thought he was saying that it was duck tape (presumably like water off a duck's back it kept things dry cos it was waterproof) lol


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Azzara said:


> The clear as mud part I understood as it is a common saying in my English family. It was the descriptive, box on a box part that gave me pause.
> What issue Modern Machine Knitting is the pattern published in?


It's in July 1991. I am so good at confusing people! ha ha Maybe a picture would help?
This is the shape of the back and front. Super easy! (even for me!) :lol:


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow, looks great, I am really impressed.
Can hardly wait to see you modeling it.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Granny Hils said:


> For years whenever my hubby mentioned duct tape I thought he was saying that it was duck tape (presumably like water off a duck's back it kept things dry cos it was waterproof) lol


Glad I read this......I have called it duck tape for years. Mind it's not my fault it's everyone else's for saying it wrong in the first place. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Granny Hils (Feb 9, 2014)

susieknitter said:


> Glad I read this......I have called it duck tape for years. Mind it's not my fault it's everyone else's for saying it wrong in the first place. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Quack quack lol - I presumed it was being from Leeds and not pronouncing every letter - therefore duc tape


----------



## Weegie (Sep 1, 2012)

Azzara said:


> Wow, looks great, I am really impressed.
> Can hardly wait to see you modeling it.


It's all together and it actually fits! I will do another one but will make it a wee bit longer....closer to being a "butt warmer" but not quite.


----------

